# indiana



## realllynow (Nov 8, 2013)

anyone know when mmj or recreational use will be on the ballot again for indiana.


----------



## corbin5754 (Aug 30, 2014)

Probably the last state lol.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

2016 is what I heard as of last...from central indiana...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

realllynow said:


> anyone know when mmj or recreational use will be on the ballot again for indiana.


2016 i believe


----------



## Skylor (Sep 28, 2014)

corbin5754 said:


> Probably the last state lol.


I was thinking the same thing , ha ha

What gets me is they are or were one of the last states to ban smoking in restaurants....they don't want laws telling people what to do yet where is the freedom to do as you please ?


----------

